# Help abandoned babies in the nest



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I have been remodeling my house, and had to move the cage lastnight, to keep working on my house. Since I moved the cage the parents will not go into the breaders box.... Is there any way to coax them back into the cage? They are kinda wild birds, niether one will let us touch them... Help I got three little babies that need to grow.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ok....what I would suggest is to assist feed the babies until the parents settle down. Just mix some formula and handfeed each one until the crop is slightly rounded, but they are still crying a little when you put them in the box. Sometimes the hunger cries of the babies can be stimulation for them to go inside and feed them. Until they do though you have to assist feed them while in the box...OR...remove them for handfeeding.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

thats what I was afraid of... I dont know how to hand feed. I dont have the stuff to hand feed. I let the last batch be parent raised, and just handled them and got them used to being played with. these are 12 days, 8 days and 6 days old. I already lost one in this clutch due some sort of deformity, it hatched with out an eye. I realy dont want to loose these. what kind of formula?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...if you have a Petsmart or bird shop close by you can ask them if they have either Kaytee or Embrace hand-feeding formula. While there (or you can ask at a drug store) get some syringes in various sizes...such as 1cc, 5cc, and 10cc. Do you have any breeder friends close by or if you have a vet, you can bring one of the babies (or all if the crops are entirly empty) to ask them to show you how to handfeed.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

also a small lizard keeper, or plastic container, that with a thermometer and substrate and heat pad can be used as a brooder if the parents arent sitting on them right now as feeding a cold baby causes more problems than you need to deal with and the babies will grow better if they dont have to use the food you provide to keep warm.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I contatcted a friend who used to breed, trying to get back into it. He said he will take them. I am taking them there... he knows how to handfeed, and has the stuff. Wish me luck!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

thats awesome news i wish you the best of luck


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

so far the babies are doing well. My freind used to breed teils, ended up buying a pet store to sell out of. He didn't think now was the time for me to be learning how to handfeed, with realy young babies it would be easy to over feed. So he is going to keep them and feed them. I will be visiting often to learn how to do it myself if this problem ever arises again. I can belive just moving the cage to a difrent room of the house would cause all this problem (I did take the nest box off the side of the cage during transport for safety). My other pair that is sitting right now did not seem to be affected.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Some birds are more skittish than others. Some can handle transport and others can't. Any stress, even a little one, can cause great upset in the nest.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Just got back from visiting the babies. They are doing awsome! they all have almost doubled in weight, one is definatly a cinnamon, one has realy reddish eyes (trick of the light or a cinnamon trait?). I am so happy they are doing well.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thats great news


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's great! Have they feathered out yet? If not, the one with really reddish eyes may be a lutino...


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

only the older two are showing any pins... and they are definatly greys, the one with the reddish eyes, has shadows where its feathers will start or have started, I dont think it is lutino. The mother is visual cinnamon pearl, and the father is visual grey with a split to wf and cinnamon.


----------

